# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Meine Seele-Prostatakarzinom

## bubu503

Bin neu hier und möchte mal meinenKummer los werden.


Bin 60 Jahre alt und hatte im Oktober2019,Probleme beim Wasser lassen.Bin dann zum Hausarzt und von da zumUrologen.Ultraschall wurde Gemacht und es stellte sich raus dieProstata ist Geschwollen.Also,bekam ich Antibiotikum.Konnte ich nichtso gut Vertragen,bekam Durchfall,habe es aber bis zuletzt Genommen.


Am 17.11.2019, bin ich zur Notaufnahmeins Krankenhaus,konnte kein Wasser lassen.Es wurde UltraschallGemacht und - die Blase ist voll-es wurde ein BauchdeckenkatheterGelegt.Bekam natürlich auch einen Urin beutel.


Am 20.11.2019,musste ich zur Urologieins Krankenhaus,Katheter war Verstopft(trinke Minimum 2 Liter Wasseroder Tee am Tag)-Wurde Frei Gezogen.


01.12.2019 morgens früh 3Uhr-hatte ichviel Dunkles Blut im Urin beutel. Bin sofort in die Notaufnahme,derArzt sagte keine Sorge,kann schon mal Vorkommen.


Von meinem Urologen,bekam ich erneutAntibiotikum,weil ich am 03.12.2019 eine Biopsie(16 Proben Entnahme)der Prostata hinter mir Brachte.


Am 13.12.2019,bin ich hin zu meinemUrologen.Nachricht:Prostatakarzinom.Fixierfa  den am Bauch hat sichEntzündet.Er hat den Faden entfernt und nun muss ich Aufpassen dasich mir den Schlauch nicht Raus ziehe.


Am 17.12.2019, CT-Becken+Abdomen,gemacht. Lympknoten im Becken befallen,sonst kein Organ.Nunhabe ich eine drei Monatsspritze Leupro Sandoz bekommen,keine OPGeplant,Abwarten ob es Anschlägt. 


Am 09.01.2020,habe ich dann noch einenTermin Knochenszintigramm,Knochenmetastasen.


Zur Zeit nehme ich Androcur nur noch 4Tage und Tamzulosin. 


Habe mir selbst Beigebracht Tagsüberohne Urin beutel Auszukommen,habe ein Katheterventil. Kann bisschenUrin normal Ablassen,nicht so wie es sein soll aber gehe viele malezur Toilette und bin froh das ich mal eine Stunde raus kann ohneBeutel.


Bin aber am Ende-Krebs,ist ja immereine schlechte Nachricht.Kann an nichts anderes Denken-wie schlimmist er, muss ich nun Sterben und wenn wann.


Der Arzt sagt es gibt vieleBehandlungsmöglichkeiten,bevor und ob Überhaupt Operiert wird.


Also hoffe ich.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Drei Monatsspritze?

----------


## Georg_

Wir leben hier im Forum alle viele Jahre, teilweise 25 Jahre, mit Prostatakrebs. Es gibt aggressiven und weitgehend "harmlosen" Krebs. Um das zu entscheiden müsstest Du das Biopsie-Ergebnis posten. Natürlich haben die meisten hier Erfahrungen mit der Spritze, aber die setzt man normalerweise nicht als erstes ein. Da müssten bei Dir ja schon Metastasen festgestellt worden sein.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist der Bauchdeckenkatheter. Warum hat man keinen durch die Harnröhre gelegt? Beim Bauchdeckenkatheter kommt es häufig zu den von Dir geschilderten Entzündungen und die Blase verkleinert sich, da sich darin kaum mehr Urin sammelt. Das sollte keine Dauerlösung sein.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

So schnell stirbt man nicht am Prostatakrebs. 
Ich bin 2017 mit einer ziemlich schlimmen Erstdiagnose gestartet, jede Mengen Metastasen. Schau mal am Ende der Zeilen in meine  "myprostate"-Seiten hinein. Einfach den blauen link anklicken.
Bis jetzt  geht es mir ganz gut, außer einigen Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente und ich blicke - abgesehen wenn ich mal kurzfristig in ein schwarzes Loch falle -  zuversichtlich in die Zukunft.
Neben dem von Georg schon erwähnten Biopsieergebnis wäre zur Beurteilung deiner Erkrankung noch der PSA-Wert nützlich.

Franz

----------


## carloso

Hallo bubu503
Vieles verstehe ich zwar nicht was bei dir gemacht wurde, besonder dein Bauchkatheter der angenäht wurde das ist altes verfahren heutzutage wird Katheter mit Ballon benützt da geht der Katheter nicht raus es sei den das der Ballon platzt was mir schon 2 mal passierte und dann muss man schnell handeln sonst macht der Blaseneinstich schnell zu und muss neu angelegt werden was nicht angenehm ist. Für die Verstopfung des Katheters spült man mit Kochsalzlösung was aber nicht gut ist.  Gegen die Verstopfung des Katheters ist die Ansäuerung des Urins gut zum Beispiel Methionin was Kasse nicht bezahlt oder Blasen Nierentee 400 Granulat von TAD 2 bis 3 Tassen, doch Vorsicht bei Birkenblattallergie.
Warum bei Dir gleich mit ADT angefangen wurde ist mir unverständlich, Bicalutamid hätte doch auch gereicht. Irgendwie kommt mir das alles spanisch vor.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin gute Behandlung.

Gruß Karl

----------


## bubu503

Ja,Metastasen sind Entdeckt worden.Lympknoten im Becken Befallen.Kann Wasser etwas normal lassen.Werde demnächst den Arzt drauf Ansprechen.Danke,das macht mir Hoffnung.

----------


## bubu503

Werde mir den Blasen Nieren Tee holen.Ja manches kommt mir auch komisch vor.Habe meinen Arzt Gebeten von meiner Patientenakte eine Kopie Anzufertigen leider geht er in Urlaub bis 6 Januar.Dann wenn ich die Kopie habe,hole ich mir eine zweite Meinung ein.

----------


## Georg_

Eine zweite Meinung kannst Du Dir an der nächsten Uniklinik oder bei einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum einholen. Hier eine Liste dieser Zentren:
https://www.oncomap.de/centers?selec...hein-Westfalen
Allerdings würde ich jetzt schon versuchen einen Termin zu vereinbaren, von einem auf den anderen Tag machen die das auch nicht.

Grundsätzlich wächst ein Prostatakrebs langsam, Du könntest noch sechs Monate warten bis zu einer Operation oder anderen Behandlung, das macht keinen Unterschied für Deinen weiteren Krankheitsverlauf. Das wurde in Studien nachgewiesen, aber kaum ein Patient mag das glauben. Wenn Dein Katheter Dich nicht immer erinnern würde, könntest Du Dir die Gedanken an den Krebs bis zum 6.1.2020 problemlos aus dem Kopf schlagen. Einen Termin für eine Zweitmeinung bekommst Du auch nicht eher.

Um die Lebensqualität zu verbessern halte ich es für vordringlich, die Harnröhre operativ wieder frei zu bekommen. Das kann im Rahmen einer Prostataoperation gegen den Tumor gemacht werden. Wenn bei Dir am 9.1. Knochenmetastasen festgestellt werden, ist es möglich, dass Dein Arzt nicht operieren will. Die oben genannten Kliniken für eine Zweitmeinung werden es aber wohl tun. Die können auch generell besser operieren als Dein Urologe oder das Kreiskrankenhaus und das bedeutet für Dich weniger Nebenwirkungen nach der Operation.

Georg

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Georg

Habe erstmal eine Anfrage ohne Unterlagen,bei einem anderen Urologen in der Nähe für eine Zweit Meinung Gemacht.Mein Urologe,lässt sich Zeit mit der Kopie meiner Patientenakte.Bis 06.01.220,ist er ab Morgen in Urlaub.Heute Nachmittag,fahre ich zu ihm und schildere ihm die Beschwerden in der Penis spitze-Brennen,beim Wasser lassen(geht etwas)aber auch in der Nacht beim Liegen,-kommt so Stoß weise.

----------


## Optimist

Hallo bubu503,

wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe fährst du heute zu deinem ersten Urologen. Dann frag ihn nach dem PSA-Wert und nach dem Biopsie-Ergebnis.
*Es sind deine Werte* !

Franz

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
ich bekomme die Werte immer sofort ausgedruckt mit, 2 Tage nach der Blutprobe.

----------


## bubu503

> Hallo bubu503,
> 
> wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe fährst du heute zu deinem ersten Urologen. Dann frag ihn nach dem PSA-Wert und nach dem Biopsie-Ergebnis.
> *Es sind deine Werte* !
> 
> Franz


Hatte Gestern ein PechTag.Augenarzt,hatte meine alte Adresse-ist noch nicht auf derKrankenkassen Karte Geändert-Tel. Nr. hatte er nicht-hinGefahren-Arzt ist Krank.
Nachmittags hin zum Urologen,hat nurzwei Stunden auf.Umsonst hin Gefahren-er musste zum Hausbesuch.Kopienwaren noch nicht fertig.Wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist,werde ichihm Druck machen.Heute kann ich nicht hin zu ihm,muss mit meiner Frauzum Arzt-das dauert. Naja,das Brennen bei mir hat Nachgelassen.Wartenun ab,wenn es wieder schlimmer wird,fahre ich in die Notaufnahme.
Und sobald ich die PSA und BiopsieWerte habe,stelle ich sie hier rein.

----------


## bubu503

> Hallo bubu503,
> 
> wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe fährst du heute zu deinem ersten Urologen. Dann frag ihn nach dem PSA-Wert und nach dem Biopsie-Ergebnis.
> *Es sind deine Werte* !
> 
> Franz


Bin kurtz nach Hause,Urologen Angerufen-PSA Wert vom 17.11.2019--17,8.

----------


## bubu503

> Bin kurtz nach Hause,Urologen Angerufen-PSA Wert vom 17.11.2019--17,8.


PSA vom 17.11.2019--17,8.

----------


## bubu503

> Eine zweite Meinung kannst Du Dir an der nächsten Uniklinik oder bei einem zertifizierten Prostatakrebszentrum einholen. Hier eine Liste dieser Zentren:
> https://www.oncomap.de/centers?selec...hein-Westfalen
> Allerdings würde ich jetzt schon versuchen einen Termin zu vereinbaren, von einem auf den anderen Tag machen die das auch nicht.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wächst ein Prostatakrebs langsam, Du könntest noch sechs Monate warten bis zu einer Operation oder anderen Behandlung, das macht keinen Unterschied für Deinen weiteren Krankheitsverlauf. Das wurde in Studien nachgewiesen, aber kaum ein Patient mag das glauben. Wenn Dein Katheter Dich nicht immer erinnern würde, könntest Du Dir die Gedanken an den Krebs bis zum 6.1.2020 problemlos aus dem Kopf schlagen. Einen Termin für eine Zweitmeinung bekommst Du auch nicht eher.
> 
> Um die Lebensqualität zu verbessern halte ich es für vordringlich, die Harnröhre operativ wieder frei zu bekommen. Das kann im Rahmen einer Prostataoperation gegen den Tumor gemacht werden. Wenn bei Dir am 9.1. Knochenmetastasen festgestellt werden, ist es möglich, dass Dein Arzt nicht operieren will. Die oben genannten Kliniken für eine Zweitmeinung werden es aber wohl tun. Die können auch generell besser operieren als Dein Urologe oder das Kreiskrankenhaus und das bedeutet für Dich weniger Nebenwirkungen nach der Operation.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Georg

Du scheinst dich gut Aus zu kennen.Hast du Erfahrung mit Knochenszintigramm?Die finden bei mir keine Vene,auch nicht der Arzt der dazu Geholt wurde.Wie bekommen die dann das Kontrastmittel bei mir rein?
bubu503

----------


## Georg_

Jeder Mensch hat Venen, man muss sie nur finden. Bei manchen sind sie schwerer zu finden, manchmal sind auch die handelnden Mediziner ungeübt. Für den PSA Test wurde bei Dir ja eine Vene gefunden.

Du wärst wahrscheinlich der erste Mensch auf der Welt, bei dem ein Knochenszintigramm nicht möglich ist, da keine Vene gefunden werden kann.

Ich kenne mich gut aus, aber jeder Teilnehmer hier im Forum hat Schwerpunkte, wo er sich besonders gut auskennt. Erst die vielen Teilnehmer zusammen ergeben ein sehr gutes Wissen.

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir haben sie vor dem Szintigramm ein MRT gemacht, da wurde mir ein Zugang gelegt, der dann hergenommen wurde.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Georg,



> jeder Teilnehmer hier im Forum hat Schwerpunkte, wo er sich besonders gut auskennt. Erst die vielen Teilnehmer zusammen ergeben ein sehr gutes Wissen.


eine sehr wahre Aussage, die das Zeug hat, der Spruch des Monats zu sein! Man nennt das auch "Schwarmintelligenz".

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

> Die finden bei mir keine Vene,auch nicht der Arzt der dazu Geholt wurde.Wie bekommen die dann das Kontrastmittel bei mir rein?


Hallo bubu503,
das Problem kenne ich. Nach meiner Chemo war es bei mir sehr schwierig brauchbare Adern zu finden. Der Rekord lag bei 7 Versuchen !
 Auch Warmwasserbäder des Arms zeigten keinen Erfolg. Erstaunlicherweise war mein Urologe immer spätestens beim 2. Versuch erfolgreich. Aber all die anderen !

Einige Wochen nach Chemo-Ende war ich bei der Kontrolluntersuchung Knochenszintigramm. Keiner fand eine geeignete Vene. Dann erhielt ich die Infusion über den Handrücken. Nicht ganz angenehm, aber zum Aushalten.

Das Knochenszintigramm dauerte bei mir  ca. eine halbe Stunde. Aber du solltest einen halben Tag einplanen, wegen Vorbesprechung, Infusion, Wartezeit mit viel Trinken, Szintigramm, Wartezeit, kurze Besprechung der Ergebnisse.

Franz

----------


## bubu503

> Hallo bubu503,
> das Problem kenne ich. Nach meiner Chemo war es bei mir sehr schwierig brauchbare Adern zu finden. Der Rekord lag bei 7 Versuchen !
>  Auch Warmwasserbäder des Arms zeigten keinen Erfolg. Erstaunlicherweise war mein Urologe immer spätestens beim 2. Versuch erfolgreich. Aber all die anderen !
> 
> Einige Wochen nach Chemo-Ende war ich bei der Kontrolluntersuchung Knochenszintigramm. Keiner fand eine geeignete Vene. Dann erhielt ich die Infusion über den Handrücken. Nicht ganz angenehm, aber zum Aushalten.
> 
> Das Knochenszintigramm dauerte bei mir  ca. eine halbe Stunde. Aber du solltest einen halben Tag einplanen, wegen Vorbesprechung, Infusion, Wartezeit mit viel Trinken, Szintigramm, Wartezeit, kurze Besprechung der Ergebnisse.
> 
> Franz


Ja,der Urologe schafft es bei mir Blut Abzunehmen wenn auch schwer.Okay dann bin ich mal Optimistisch-wird schon klappen.

bubu503

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Gerorg
Kannst du mir hier etwas zu sagen:
Wollte mal fragen wie das mit Duschenist.Traue mich nicht.Katheter steckt im Bauch Un fixiert-war vorhereine Naht im Krankenhaus gemacht worden.Hat sich Entzündet und meinUrologe hat den Faden Entfernt.Er sagt das geht so,soll nur Aufpassendas ich ihn mir nicht Raus ziehe..Schlauch fixiere ich mit einemPflaster am Bauch.An der Einstichstelle,lege ich Täglich eine MullSchlaufe.Aber damit Duschen ohne ein Duschpflaster,geht das?

----------


## bubu503

Habe einenBauchdeckenkatheter.Tagsüber,lasse ich bei Harndrang,Urin ganznormal über den Harnweg ab.Gut, es ist nicht so wie es sein sollaber es läuft.Abends oder wenn ich raus gehe,lasse ich über demVentil Urin ab.Wann,kann der Katheter ganz raus?Wie wird daVerfahren?Wer hat Erfahrungen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe selbst noch keinen Bauchdeckenkatheter gehabt und kann Dir die Handhabung nicht im Detail erklären. Das sollte an sich der Urologe oder eine Schwester machen. Wenn Du normal Urin ablassen kannst verstehe ich den Sinn des Bauchdeckenkatheters nicht. Es kann sein, dass dies eine Vorsichtsmaßname ist, falls sich die Harnröhre zusetzen sollte. Wenn die Harnröhre zu sitzt und der Urin staut sich musst Du umgehend in die Notaufnahme, da die Nieren geschädigt werden können.

Eine Alternative wäre sich zeigen zu lassen, wie man selbst einen Katheter durch die Harnröhre schieben kann falls die Harnröhre irgendwann zu sitzt. Und Dir einen solchen Katheter mitgeben zu lassen. Dann kann der Bauchdeckenkatheter weg.

----------


## carloso

Hallo bubu503
Jetzt ist mir schon klar warum bei dir ein Bauchkatheter angelegt wurde wohl aus Sicherheit wegen Harnverhalt und wird dann wohl entfernt wenn deine nächste Therapie erfolgt.
Vielleicht wurde das wegen Termin und Diagnostik alles gemacht und wohl auch wegen die Feiertage. Das mit dem Duschen mit klaren Wasser sollte kein Problem sein wenn man nachher mit octisept desinfiziert und Verband anlegt. 
Ja warum alles so kompliziert wenn es einfach auch geht ( Ironie ).

Wünsche dir unkomplizierte Weihnachten und gutes neues Jahr

Gruß Karl

----------


## bubu503

Wüsche allen ein schönes Weihnachten und vielen Dank für die Hilfreichen Antworten an allen.

----------


## bubu503

> Hallo bubu503
> Jetzt ist mir schon klar warum bei dir ein Bauchkatheter angelegt wurde wohl aus Sicherheit wegen Harnverhalt und wird dann wohl entfernt wenn deine nächste Therapie erfolgt.
> Vielleicht wurde das wegen Termin und Diagnostik alles gemacht und wohl auch wegen die Feiertage. Das mit dem Duschen mit klaren Wasser sollte kein Problem sein wenn man nachher mit octisept desinfiziert und Verband anlegt. 
> Ja warum alles so kompliziert wenn es einfach auch geht ( Ironie ).
> 
> Wünsche dir unkomplizierte Weihnachten und gutes neues Jahr
> 
> Gruß Karl


Hallo Karl

Der Bauchdeckenkatheter wurde bei mir  am 17.11.2019 wegen Harnverhalt im Krankenhaus/Notaufnahme Gelegt.Erst,konnte ich nur im Urinbeutel über den Schlauch Urin Ablassen.Habe mir dann ein Ventil Geben lassen und viel Getrunken-mache ich immer noch.Konnte dann von Tag zu Tag immer mehr Wasser ganz normal lassen.Morgens um 5 Uhr,mache ich den Beutel ab.Wenn ich merke ich muss,dann kann ich so für meine Einchätzung,ca 70-80 Prozent Urin ganz normal Ablassen.Abends,für die Nacht,mache ich den Urinbeutel wieder dran.Muß Anfang Januar mit dem Urologen sprechen was es für Möglichkeiten gibt,den Katheter los zu werden.Am 09 Januar habe ich ja Knochenszintigramm,vieleicht will er das ich den Katheter noch deswegen dran lassen muß.Dann habe ich am 15.Januar einen Termin bei ihm,mal sehen was er sagt.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo


Weihnachten Überstanden.War schon schlimm für mich.Ich werde einfach nicht mit der Situation fertig.Jeden Minute,denke ich an den Krebs,an das Knochenszintigramm,was da noch kommt.Mit meiner Frau,kann ich nicht über den Krebs sprechen,sie Weint sofort und weigert sich.Kann ich verstehen.
Jetzt steht Silvester vor der Tür wird für mich auch wieder eine Zeit der inneren Trauer. 
Ich schaffe einfach nicht mal Abzuschalten.


Wünsche allen einen Guten Übergang.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo 
Habe seit dem 17.11.2019 wegenHarnverhalt einen Bauchdeckenkatheter.Anfangs,konnte ich nur hierrüber Urin Ablassen.Allmählich,konnte ich dann auch mal über dieHarnröhre Urin Ab lassen.Jetzt,habe ich ein Katheterventil. KannTags über Urin aber über die Harnröhre Ab lassen-denke das es so80 Prozent Urin ist.Abends,lasse ich Urin über das Ventil ab undmache mir für die Nacht einen Urin beutel dran.Morgens sind so 1 bis1,5 Liter Urin drin.
Hoffe das es besser wird und ich denBauchdeckenkatheter los werde.
Bei mir ist Prostatakrebs mit Befallder Lymphknoten im Beckenbereich fest Gestellt worden.Am 09.01.2020wird ein Knochenszintigramm Gemacht.Mache gerade eine Hormontherapie.

_Dieser Beitrag wurde vom Moderator aus einem anderen thread hierher verschoben. Es ist eine Unsitte, in threads Anderer über die eigene Erkrankung zu schreiben._

----------


## Georg_

Es ist sehr wichtig eine gute Partnerschaft zu haben. Unter anderem, da Du in Zukunft die Unterstützung Deiner Frau brauchen wirst. Die Ärzte sprechen teilweise von einem "We-disease", also einer "Wir-Krankheit". Die Krebserkrankung hat psychische, pflegerische und meist auch finanzielle Belastungen für den Partner und auch die Kinder. Vielleicht weiß Deine Frau gar nicht, dass Du noch Jahre leben wirst und macht sich zu große Sorgen.

Teilweise gibt es Paarberatungsangebote. Hier ein Bericht von einer solchen Beratung bei einem Paar, bei dem die Frau Brustkrebs hatte:
https://www.karger.com/Article/PDF/330465
Die Beratung erfolgt sehr ähnlich, wenn der Mann an Krebs erkrankt ist.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

bubu (ein "richtiger" Name wäre schöner),

Du hast Anspruch auf das Konsultieren eines Psycho-Onkologen (*nicht zu verwechseln mit einem Psychiater*!). Aus dem "*Basiswissen*":



> Die Psychoonkologie ist eine interdisziplinäre Form der Psychotherapie, die sich mit psychischen sowie sozialen einschließlich sozialrechtlichen Bedingungen, Folgen und Begleiterscheinungen einer Krebserkrankung befasst. Psychoonkologische Maßnahmen im Zusammenhang mit einer Krebserkrankung haben das Ziel, das Verarbeiten der Krankheit zu unterstützen, die psychische Befindlichkeit zu verbessern, soziale Ressourcen zu stärken, Begleit- oder Folgeprobleme der medizinischen Diagnostik oder Therapie zu mindern sowie die Lebensqualität der Patienten und ihrer Angehörigen zu verbessern. Eine psychoonkologische Behandlung hat also nichts mit dem Behandeln einer psychischen Erkrankung zu tun, sondern mit dem Behandeln einer psychischen (seelischen) Notsituation. Oftmals stellt sie eine Beratung in einer neuen Lebenssituation dar, nämlich der unvorbereite*ten Konfrontation mit einer potenziell lebensbedrohenden Erkrankung.
> Sie können, wenn Ihre Erkrankung Ihnen seelisch zu schaffen macht, einen Psycho-Onkologen Ihrer Wahl konsultieren. Die GKVn übernehmen die Behandlungskosten.


*Hier* findest Du nach Eingabe Deiner PLZ Psycho-Onkologen in Deiner Nähe.

Ralf

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Bubu,
Psychoonkologische Behandlung verordnet Dir Dein Hausarzt. Das habe ich mir seit dem Juni auch verordnen lassen und ich finde es hilfreich und angenehm.
Schwierig ist es nur, einen Therapeuten zu finden, wenn man die Verordnung hat. Mein Hausarzt hatte mir eine Liste mit möglichen Therapeuten mitgegeben und ich hatte Glück, dass ich ziemlich schnell einen Therapeuten und einen kurzfristigenTermin bekommen hatte.
Reine Psychoonkologen sind für die Behandlung natürlich am besten, aber die sind rar. Aber auch "normale" Psychotherapeuten können das. 
Alles Gute
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

An allen-Ein Frohes Neues!
Habe einen Termin beim Hausarzt,werdeihn bitten mir eine Überweisung zum Pyshoonkologen zu geben.Habeeinen in der Nähe Gefunden,ca.10 Minuten Autofahrt.Mal schauen obund wann ich dann da einen Termin bekomme.

----------


## lutzi007

Ein frohes Neues!
Bubu, das läuft...  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007

Habe einen Termin ohne Überweisung beim Psyhoonkologen gerade für den 21.01,bekommen.Erst mal ein Vorgespräch.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Bubu,
Super!
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Optimist
Heute beim Urologen gewesen.Wolltemeine Patientenakte als Kopie.Hat mir nur Befunde von der Biopsie undCT Gegeben.Habe ihm gesagt das ich eine Kopie der Patientenakte fürden Termin beim Psychologen brauche---seine Antwort:ich bin ihrUrologe,ok schicke ihm ein Fax.


Hier mal meine Befunde von derBiopsie/CT:


Prostatakarzinom Gleason Score 5+4 innahezu allen Fraktionen.Die Historie zeigt ein lokalfortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom mit wechselnder Historie,jedochauch Nachweise eines Gleason Score 5+4.


 Paraaortal kommen mehrere Lymphknotenvon bis zu 1,6 cm Größe.

----------


## Optimist

> Hier mal meine Befunde von derBiopsie/CT:
> Prostatakarzinom Gleason Score 5+4 innahezu allen Fraktionen.Die Historie zeigt ein lokalfortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom mit wechselnder Historie,jedochauch Nachweise eines Gleason Score 5+4.
>  Paraaortal kommen mehrere Lymphknotenvon bis zu 1,6 cm Größe.


Hallo Bubu,
das Bild deiner Krebserkrankung wird langsam vollständig. Fehlt noch das Knochenszintigramm. 
Bei mir hat der anwesende Arzt im Anschluss an das Szintigramm die  Ergebnisse immer gleich besprochen und mir am Bildschirm verdächtige Stellen gezeigt und auch auf Gelenke hingewiesen die Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigen. 

Zu deinem Gleason Score schreibst du: "GS 5 + 4 in nahezu allen Fraktionen ........jedoch auch Nachweise eines GS 5 +4". 
Das passt nicht so ganz zusammen. Kann da ein Zahlendreher dabei sein ?

Alles Gute beim Szintigramm

Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ein Gleason 5+4 ist ein aggressiver Krebs, damit solltest Du in eine Uniklinik oder zertifiziertes Prostatakrebszentrum und nicht bei einem niedergelassenen Urologen bleiben, mit dem Du sowieso nicht zufrieden bist.

Liegt Dir schon das Ergebnis des Knochenszinitgramms vor? Es ist möglich, dass damit Knochenmetastasen gesehen wurden.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Optimist

Nein,steht so wie ich es Geschrieben habe.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Georg

Wird Donnerstag Gemacht.Wenn ich Ergebnisse habe,teile ich diese mit.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Georg

Bei uns in der Nähe,mhm muss ich mal suchen.Wohne in Hagen NRW.Bin sowieso am Boden.Ohne meine Frau,kann ich nirgends lange hin.Wir sind seit 41 Jahren Verheiratet und waren nie länger als  1 Woche getrennt.Da würde ich dran Verzweifeln.

----------


## Georg_

Dies sind die Krankenhäuser, die ich meinte:

https://www.klinikumdo.de/kliniken-zentren/zentren-m-z/prostatakarzinomzentrum/willkommen

https://www.lukas-gesellschaft.de/prostatazentrum-am-st.-josefs-hospital.html

https://www.klinikum-westfalen.de/Inhalt/Kliniken_Zentren_Bereiche_Kooperationen/Zentren/Dortmund/Prostata_Zentrum/index.php

Such Dir eins aus!

----------


## Stefan1

> Wird Donnerstag Gemacht.Wenn ich Ergebnisse habe,teile ich diese mit.


Hallo bubu,

wollte Dir nur schreiben, daß ich unmittelbar nach dem Szintigramm die Bilder mit bekommen habe.

kannst Dir ja wenn Du möchtest meine Bilder hier https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...haben-(/page20 ansehen, Beitrag 194, beachte mal das Datum der beiden Aufnahmen.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Georg

Ja da werde ich mich in Dortmund mal melden.Habe gleich einen Termin beim Hausarzt-will mit ihm über meine Physischen Probleme Sprechen.Beim Psyhoonkologen habe ich ja ersz am 21.01. ein Vorgespräch,ist mir zu lange.

----------


## Michi1

bubu, du schreibst, wenn du von deiner Frau länger getrennt bist, wirst du verzweifeln. Was glaubst, du wie es deiner Frau gehen wird, wenn sie immer von dir getrennt sein wird. Du denkst nur an dich? Ich an deiner Stelle würde alles versuchen, um mit dem Prostatakrebs noch ein wenig länger zu leben.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Mich1
Ja dafür Kämpfe ich doch im Moment bin ich am Boden.Meiner Frau geht es genau so wie mir.Nein ich bin nicht Egoistisch.Hoffe das ich noch eine Zeit habe.Bin gerade dabei Patientenverfügung usw.zu machen.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Michi1


Habe mir deine Daten Angeschaut-bindamit Überfordert,kenne mich nicht aus.Aber dein Score ist ja wiebei mir.Ja,ich habe Angst.Gleich zu Gespräch zum Hausarzt.Am 21.01zum Psyhoonkologen-Erstgespräch.Werde einfach mit der GanzenSituation nicht fertig.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Michi1


Wurde bei dir nur HormontherapieGemacht?Oder Op? Bestrahlung/Chemo?
Wie Gesagt  kenn mich Überhaupt nichtaus.

----------


## lutzi007

Bubu,
beruhige Dich erst mal wieder.
Nicht vergessen, Du brauchst vom Hausarzt auch noch die Überweisung zum Psychoonkologen.
Und für Dortmund am besten auch eine Überweisung besorgen. Die sollte Dein Urologe ausstellen.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007
Psyhoonkologe hat gesagt Karte reicht.Warte auf Antwort von Dortmund.Beruigen kann ich mich im Moment oder besser Gesagt seit Wochen nicht.
Habe sogar schon daran Gedacht mich anDignitas oder NVVE oder Exit zu wenden.Das wenn es soweit ist ichselbst Bestimmen kann wann ich gehe.Ja ich weis was viele nunDenken.Meine Frau will zwar nicht darüber Reden aber ist mit mireiner Meinung.

----------


## Michi1

bubu, Wenn du unten auf meinen Link von "myprostate" klickst kannst du alles von mir nachlesen. Auch in meinem Profil steht alles.

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo lutzi007
> Psyhoonkologe hat gesagt Karte reicht.Warte auf Antwort von Dortmund.Beruigen kann ich mich im Moment oder besser Gesagt seit Wochen nicht.
> Habe sogar schon daran Gedacht mich anDignitas oder NVVE oder Exit zu wenden.Das wenn es soweit ist ichselbst Bestimmen kann wann ich gehe.Ja ich weis was viele nunDenken.Meine Frau will zwar nicht darüber Reden aber ist mit mireiner Meinung.


Bubu,
Ok, dann ist es in Deinem Bundesland nicht so streng mit den Überweisungen. Hier bei uns erlebe ich es immer wieder sehr streng. Meiner Meinung nach zu streng.
Halt noch durch bis zum Termin beim Psychoonkologen. Vielleicht kann Dir Dein Hausarzt ja schon was zur Beruhigung verabreichen.
Und denke auch an Deine Frau, so wie Michi es schon sagte. 
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## carloso

Hallo bubu503



> Hallo lutzi007
> Psyhoonkologe hat gesagt Karte reicht.Warte auf Antwort von Dortmund.Beruigen kann ich mich im Moment oder besser Gesagt seit Wochen nicht.
> Habe sogar schon daran Gedacht mich anDignitas oder NVVE oder Exit zu wenden.Das wenn es soweit ist ichselbst Bestimmen kann wann ich gehe.Ja ich weis was viele nunDenken.Meine Frau will zwar nicht darÃ¼ber Reden aber ist mit mireiner Meinung.


kann dich verstehen und da mit diesem Gedanken bist du nicht alleine auch ich hatte letztes Jahr solche Gedanken denn meine Schmerzen waren sehr stark und konnte Nächtelang nicht schlafen. War auch schon so weit das ich zu einen Psyhoonkologen gehen wollte aber in München einen zu bekommen muss man lange warten. 
Wurde von Münchner Ärzte enteuscht und ich woanders hinging die mir geholfen haben. Übrigens dieses Forum ist wirklich sehr gut man wird nicht alleine gelassen, man bekommt viele gute Antworten zu schwierige Fragen und manchen Urologen nicht passt weil man hier mehr Informationen bekommt.
Mit dem Gedanken EXIT würde ich weit, weit nach hinten schieben den in der Regel hat man noch 15 bis 20 Jahre ab Diagnose und es gibt hier noch betroffene die noch schöne Jahre haben. Bei mir werden es 4 Jahre seit der Diagnose auch vor Weihnachten bekommen, war ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. In Februar hatte ich dann die OP und jetzt noch lebe ich.

Gruß Karl

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Carloso
Danke für die Aufbauenden Worte.Ich hoffe hoffe.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007

Hausarzt hat mir erstmal eine geringe Menge -also 1 Tablette Opipramol AL 50mg Verschrieben.Soll dies bis zum Termin beim Psyhoonkologen testen.Wenn nicht soll ich vorher kommen.Der Arzt hat sich 30 Minuten Zeit genommen und das tat Gut.Fange heute Mittag damit an-mal schauen.

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo lutzi007
> 
> Hausarzt hat mir erstmal eine geringe Menge -also 1 Tablette Opipramol AL 50mg Verschrieben.Soll dies bis zum Termin beim Psyhoonkologen testen.Wenn nicht soll ich vorher kommen.Der Arzt hat sich 30 Minuten Zeit genommen und das tat Gut.Fange heute Mittag damit an-mal schauen.


Hallo bubu,
das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. Habe aber etwas Geduld. Bis Du eine Wirkung des Mittels spürst, kann es auch ein paar Tage dauern. So bist Du jedenfalls schon auf einem guten Weg.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007


Gestern Mittag eine TabletteEingenommen.Ja,war ruhiger.Hat so nach einer weile Geholfen.Dochheute morgen,lässt die Wirkung nach.Mal Abwarten wenn Anfangnächster Woche mit dem Hausarzt Reden.Ich denke das mir morgens undmittags eine Tablette gut tun würden.


Er will auch demnächst mal mit mir soein Test machen,wie viel Urin ich über die Harnröhre lassen kannund wie viel in der Blase bleibt.


Jetzt ist für mich die Frage ist esnoch Sinnvoll zum Psyhoonkologen zu gehen`Medikament habe ich ja oderist der zum Reden?


Morgen Knochenszintigram-8 Uhr-ca.5Stunden Zeit soll ich Mitbringen.Wird erst mal wieder ein Akt,eineVene bei mir zu finden.


Beim CT, sechs Versuche,auch der Arzthat es nicht Geschafft,wurde dann ohne diesem Zeug Gemacht.

----------


## Georg_

Eine Kombination aus einer Gesprächstherapie und einem Medikament hilft oft am besten.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Georg

Ja mache ich auch-Danke.

----------


## Michi1

bubu, ohne Kontrastmittel(radioaktiv) wird es kein Szintigramm geben. Nachdem es gespritzt wurde, sollst du 2 Stunden warten und 2 Liter Flüssigkeit trinken. So war es bei mir.

----------


## lutzi007

bubu,

das ist ja toll, dass Du vom Medikament schon so schnell eine Wirkung verspürst.
Und gehe auf jeden Fall noch zum Psychoonkologen. Das kann ich nur empfehlen. Der kennt sich auch noch besser mit den Psychopharmaka aus und kann dich damit besser einstellen und die Wirkung auch besser überwachen.
Außerdem ist die Gesprächstherapie sehr hilfreich. Eventuell kann dann sogar auf Psychopharmaka verzichtet werden. Je weniger Medikamente, um so weniger Nebenwirkungen.

Ich selbst komme da ohne Medikament aus und freue mich sogar immer auf den Gesprächstermin, der jeweils 50min dauert. Gestern hätte ich einen Termin gehabt, leider war mein Therapeut krank, so dass ich mir schon etwas Sorgen um ihn mache. Das gibt es auch, dass man mal gerne zu so was hingeht.

Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Michi1

War gerade im Krankenhaus.Haben nach hin und her das Zeug über eine Hand Vene Gespritzt.Jetzt zuhause 1-...Liter Trinken.Um halb 2 wird dann das Szintigram Gemacht.Ergebnis,wird mir Zu Geschickt und meinen Urologen.Erfahre also heute nichts.Habe gefragt ob man mir nichts sagen kann nach der Untersuchung-nein das machen die nicht. Naja ,muss ich so erstmal hin nehmen.

----------


## Michi1

Bei mir wurde es sofort ausgewertet.

----------


## lutzi007

bubu,
leider wird das unterschiedlich gehandhabt mit der Auswertung. Bei der Skelettszintigraphie hatte ich Glück und erfuhr direkt danach das Ergebnis vom Radiologen. Beim CT Abdomen im gleichen Krankenhaus, aber in einer anderen Abteilung, erfuhr ich das Ergebnis erst Tage später über meinen Urologen. So etwas finde ich auch total blöd. Die Tage bis zur Aufklärung fühlte ich mich dann total mies.
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Gestern Knochenszintigramm.8 Uhr dagewesen,bis 9Uhr Gewartet.War schwer eine Vene zu finden, wurde dannüber eine Handvene Gemacht.Dann nach Hause,etwas mehr als1Litertrinken.Halb 1 wieder ins Krankenhaus.Warten bis halb 2.Dann rauf perTritt Leiter auf die Maschine für das Knochenszintigramm.45 Minutendauerte das.Anziehen 30 Minuten warten,dann zum Arzt rein.
Keine Knochenmetastasen!!!.Boah einStein viel mir vom Herzen,es ist eine kleine Auffälligkeit imrechten Brustbereich,kann er nicht Definieren.Habe ihm Gesagt das ichvor ca. 5 Jahren da Ambulant Operiert wurde,war ein UnauffälligerKnoten.Kann er nichts zu sagen,ist nicht sein Gebiet.Am 17.01,habeich einen Termin beim Urologen,der soll eine Überweisung für ein CTmachen.Die leichten Unangenehmen Beschwerden im Beckenbereich beimSitzen oder Liegen soll ich auch nochmal mit dem UrologenBesprechen,könnte von dem Lymphknoten Befall im Beckenbereichkommen,was er Empfiehlt wird man sehen.

----------


## bubu503

Gibt es Jemand im Nahen Umkreis von Hagen NRW?

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Michi1

Ja habe auch das Ergebnis bekommen,habe ich Gepostet.

----------


## Leachim

Hallo bubu503, 
ich bin seit meiner Diagnose vor 8 Jahren am Klinikum Dortmund Nord in Behandlung. Wir sind dort sehr zufrieden und nehmen gerne jedesmal, und sei es nur die vierteljährliche PSA- Kontrolle, eine etwas längere Anfahrt in Kauf. Meine Frau ist stets bei allen notwendigen Untersuchungen und Gesprächen dabei. Das ist einfach schön.
Einen schönen Sonntag!
Micha

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Leachim

Ja,heute zum Urologen wegen den Beschwerden im Becken.Freitag,zum Katheter wechsel und Termin für CT eine kleine Auffälligkeit in der rechten Brustrippe.Muss auch noch diese Woche zum Hausarzt wegen Blutdruck Tablette.Habe eine andere in der Apotheke bekommen(die wechseln ja ewig),kann die nicht so recht Vertragen Dann werde ich im laufe der Woche mir einen Termin in Dortmund geben lassen.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Leachim


Morgen zum Schmerztherapeuten,10Uhr.Habe flott einen Termin mit langer Wartezeit bekommen.Mein Hausarzt sagt das mein Urologe weiß was er macht.Er wäre sehr Kompetend. Gut,bleibe bei ihm,habe auch nicht so richtig Nachgedacht.Eine hin Fahrt nach Dortmund Bus,Bahn Bus,teuer und lange.Bei mir läuft der Rentenantrag.Da ich mal Selbständig war,hatte ich nie über Vorsorge Richtig Nachgedacht so das ich zu der Rente Grundsicherung Beantragen muss. Da muss man auf jeden Cent achten.
Also nehme ich es so hin und bleibe beimeinen Urologen.
Gleich,halb 8 zum Hausarzt,der hat mir ne gute Pille Verschrieben die mich Ruhiger werden lässt,grübel nicht mehr soviel.Die Pille nehme ich Mittags,morgens keine Wirkung mehr,will ihm sagen das ich morgens auch eine brauche.


Kein neues CT.Urologe sagt ist nicht Notwendig.

----------


## Georg_

"Prostatakarzinom Gleason Score 5+4 innahezu allen Fraktionen. .... Paraaortal kommen mehrere Lymphknotenvon bis zu 1,6 cm Größe."

Damit hat es Dich, vorsichtig gesagt, ziemlich erwischt. Ich würde, auch wenn es etwas kostet, versuchen den besten Arzt für meine Behandlung zu finden. Krebs kostet auch den Patienten Geld und Zeit.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Georg

Ja hast du Recht.Habe auf Wunsch der Klinik Dortmund Unterlagen Geschickt,warte auf Antwort.Jetzt,mache ich Schmerztherapie- Hydromophon,Dexamethason,Pregabalin neuraxpharm.Das Dexamethason für 6 Tage.Dann wieder hin zum Schmerztherapeuten.Wenns nicht hilft,gibt es eine Spritze.

----------


## bubu503

Hier mein Knochenszintigramm Befund.






Umschriebene Mehraktivität amMetatasophalgealgelnk 1 rechts,am unterem Sprunggelenkrechts,retropatellare Anreicherung des Tracers beidseitssymmetrisch,Mehraktivität am Ramus des Ossis pupis rechts,im Bereichder lliosakralfuge links cranial,im Bereich der 8.erlebte rechtsposterior und lateral,im Bereich der GH-Gelenke beidseits.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Michi1

Hier mein Befund
Umschriebene Mehraktivität amMetatasophalgealgelnk 1 rechts,am unterem Sprunggelenkrechts,retropatellare Anreicherung des Tracers beidseitssymmetrisch,Mehraktivität am Ramus des Ossis pupis rechts,im Bereichder lliosakralfuge links cranial,im Bereich der 8.erlebte rechtsposterior und lateral,im Bereich der GH-Gelenke beidseits.

----------


## Michi1

Warum der Befund an mich. Ich habe bestimmt nicht nachgefragt da ich damit überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Mir wurde nach dem Szintigramm nur gesagt das sie nichts gefunden haben.

----------


## Georg_

bubu,

Am besten schickst Du den Befund des Knochenszinitgramms auch nach Dortmund. Man hat Dir ja gesagt, es seien keine Knochenmetastasen zu erkennen. Ich selbst habe noch kein Knochenszinitgramm machen lassen und kann daher zu diesen "Mehraktivitäten" nichts sagen.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Bubu,
bei mir wurde vor der RPE auch die Skelettszintigraphie gemacht. Und es wurden viele "Mehraktivitäten" bei den Gelenken am ganzen Körper festgestellt. Auch an der Wirbelsäule, wo ich mal einen Bandscheiben Vorfall und unfallbedingt einen Gleitwirbel habe. Zum Glück erklärte mir der Radiologe direkt nach der Untersuchung das Ergebnis und betrachtete mich auch genau: "Ach, jetzt verstehe ich, sie sind ja ziemlich krumm und schief. Kein Wunder, wenn die Gelenke da Ärger machen. Das ist alles Arthrose! Knochenmetastasen kann ich ausschliessen!". Ich fühlte mich erleichtert, aber, dass ich als "krumm und schief" tituliert wurde, fand ich natürlich irritierend  :L&auml;cheln:  .
Wichtig ist für Dich, dass Dir ein kompetenter Arzt Dein Ergebnis genau  erklären kann.
Lutz

----------


## dr@wulff-berlin.de

Bubu,
Dein Knochenszinti ist bzgl. Knochenmetastasen ohne Befund. Alle Angaben sind Nebenbefunde, die unbeachtet bleiben.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Michi1-OK,dann war das ein Fehler von mir Sorry-ein schönes Wochenende.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo dr,wulff
Danke für Ihre gute Nachrichten.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo DR wullf

Kennen Sie sich aus?Leide seit drei Tagen an Verstopfung(ist bei mir unnormal,gehe jeden morgen und hat immer geklappt),denke kommt von den Pregabalin neuraxpharm 75 mg Tabletten.Viel Wasser,Fenchel Tee,Ananas/Kaffee.Bringt nichts.Also morgen sehen das ich zum Hausarzt komme.Wissen Sie Vieleicht einen heutigen Rat?

----------


## bubu503

Analle
Heutewieder zum Schmerzterapeuten,vorher zum Psyhoonkologen. Seit 5 TagenVerdauungsprobleme,vom Hausarzt gestern Laxoboral bekommen.13 Tropfenseit 16 Uhr gestern,hilft nicht.

----------


## bubu503

Psyhoonkologe-Top.Habe 45 Minuten Ausführlich mit ihm Gesprochen,tat sehr gut.
Wieder neue Schmerzmittel,trockene Augen,Schwindel Gefühl-man das macht einen auch noch fertig.Stuhlgang Probleme trotz Macrogol und morgen ein Zäpfchen/Bisacodyl-Montag unbedingt zum Arzt,bis nun keine Bauchschmwerzen oder Druckgefühl.Kein richtigen Stuhlgang(etwas Hasen....)seit 7 Tagen-Montag wären es 11 Tage,habe etwas Angst.Kommt wohl alles von Den Schmerzstilleren,wo soll das Änden?
Montag Nachmittag ein Beratungsgespräch in Klink Dortmund um 15 Uhr,bin mal Gespannt was die sagen.

----------


## bubu503

Nun schlägt mir die Medikamentation auf die Augen.Rechts von 100% auf 80%.

----------


## bubu503

Schreibe hier mal auch immer für Interessierte.
Irgend eine Tablette,macht mich leicht  Wirre?Bin so Abgeschlafft,leicht Schwindelig.Muss mich Aufraffen aber am besten liegen bleiben.

----------


## bubu503

Für Interessiertere


Schreibe hier mal so zum Nachlesen.Jaist wohl nicht der Richtige Punkt.Bin mal wieder im Loch.Drei Tagestarkes Sodbrennen,seit 11 Tagen trotz-Macrogol und Bisacodyl keinenrichtigen Stuhlgang.Nur mal etwas Flüssig.Habe Angst nunDarmprobleme zu Bekommen.Gleich zum Hausarzt vielleicht macht erUltraschall.13 Uhr Termin in Klinik Dortmund.Schmerzen in denLymphknoten im Becken so auf einer Skala 2-3.Will nicht ein höheresMedikament.Bin nun schon wie flau,Schwindel.
Sehen was heute Rum kommt.Um 8UhrTablette zum Runter kommen.Bin Übermüdet.Wenn das so weiter gehtdann kann ich nicht mehr.

----------


## bubu503

Für die Interessierten


War nun in Dortmund beim Professor.Sehr angenehm.Unter anderem,hat er sich sehr Negativ über das Ablaufen des CT bei mir Gemacht(der Arzt hat es nicht geschafft mir Kontrastmittel zu geben).Das war.....sagte er.Jedenfalls,habe ich einen Termin zum NMR des Becken bekommen und das leider erst am11.3.2020.Und nicht da wo ich schon war,hat er mir Geraten.Dann einen neuen Termin zur Besprechung nach Dortmund.
Ansonsten,sagt er bin ich für meine Lage gut Versorgt.
Leider immer noch Verdauungs-Probleme,trotz Absetzen der Medikamente die viele Nebenwirkungen bei mir hervor Gerufen haben,unter anderem Verdauungsprobleme.


Nun nehme ich Tramadol AL 100 mg,eine morgens 6Uhr und eine Abends 18 Uhr.Sind OK,aber sollen auch Verstopfung hervor Rufen.
Wenn bis morgen keine Verdauung,dann mit Laxoberal. Und sonst ab Übermorgen,morgens und Abends je1x-Marcrogol.


Fühle mich wie ein Versuchlabor.

----------


## ursus47

> Warum der Befund an mich. Ich habe bestimmt nicht nachgefragt da ich damit überhaupt nichts anfangen kann. Mir wurde nach dem Szintigramm nur gesagt das sie nichts gefunden haben.


Also Michi, Dein Humor gefällt mir echt. Deine Reaktionen auf manche Beiträge find ich meist sehr spassig.echt toll

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo bubu503
> 
> 
> kann dich verstehen und da mit diesem Gedanken bist du nicht alleine auch ich hatte letztes Jahr solche Gedanken denn meine Schmerzen waren sehr stark und konnte Nächtelang nicht schlafen. War auch schon so weit das ich zu einen Psyhoonkologen gehen wollte aber in München einen zu bekommen muss man lange warten. 
> Wurde von Münchner Ärzte enteuscht und ich woanders hinging die mir geholfen haben. Übrigens dieses Forum ist wirklich sehr gut man wird nicht alleine gelassen, man bekommt viele gute Antworten zu schwierige Fragen und manchen Urologen nicht passt weil man hier mehr Informationen bekommt.
> Mit dem Gedanken EXIT würde ich weit, weit nach hinten schieben den in der Regel hat man noch 15 bis 20 Jahre ab Diagnose und es gibt hier noch betroffene die noch schöne Jahre haben. Bei mir werden es 4 Jahre seit der Diagnose auch vor Weihnachten bekommen, war ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. In Februar hatte ich dann die OP und jetzt noch lebe ich.
> 
> Gruß Karl


Also eines kann ich nicht verstehen. Wie kann man pauschal sagen man hat ca 15-20 Jahre nach Diagnose noch zu leben. Das scheint mit echt Quatsch zu sein.
z.B.
Diagnose Patient1 am 01.01.2020 Azinäies Adenokaainom,  cT3 cNl cM1b, Gleason 9 (4+5), ISUP 5
Diagnose Patient2 am 01.01.2020 Azinäies Adenokaainom,  T2b N0 M0, Gleason 6 ISUP 3
und beide haben noch ca 15-20 Jahre zu leben wie soll das gehen bitte. Bei Patient sind doch vielleicht bereits 10-15 Jahre vergangen (ohne nennenswerte Beschwerden) Und bei Patent sind es erheblich weniger.
oder was denkst Du lieber Karl?
LG Urs

----------


## lutzi007

Also, mein Ziel ist es, mit dem Krebs zu sterben und nicht an ihm. Egal, was die Statistik dazu meint🤔
Lutz

----------


## ursus47

Ja lieber Lutz, das wollen sicher alle hier. Aber ich habe manchmal das Gefühl dass Verschiedene hier nur noch leben um jede Therapie zu machen egal welche Nebenwirkungen sie ertragen müssen. Ich möchte mich nicht den Rest meines Lebens mit Medis gegen den Krebs und zusätzlich mit Medis gegen die Nebenwirkungen beschäftigen, nur um in der Statistik die Gesamtüberlebenszeit zu verbessern. Ich werde Therapieren so lange mein geschundener Körper das ohne große Probleme mitmacht. Aber keinen Falls werde ich alles mitmachen nur um noch ein wenig länger da zu sein. Leider gelingt es mir wahrscheinlich nicht selbstbestimmt zu gehen. Obwohl meine Gedanken oft um diese Tema kreisen.
Lieber Lutz ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und eine ruhige Nacht
Gruss
Urs

----------


## lutzi007

> Lieber Lutz ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend und eine ruhige Nacht
> Gruss
> Urs


Danke Urs,
Das wünsche ich Dir und allen Mitlesern auch.
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo an alle Interessierten


War im Krankenhaus,unerklärlichesNasenbluten,Tamponiert und Montag zum HNO. Will das mein KopfDurchleuchtet wird,haben die im Krankenhaus nicht Gemacht obwohl 5mal sehr sehr starkes Nasenbluten hatte.Im Moment Salben.
Diese Mist Tabletten.Setze GeradeTramalgon ab.Habe dafür Novaminsulfon 500mg,bekommen-hier kann ichGegebenenfalls die Dosis erhöhen.Will Montag bevor zum HNO zumUrologen,fragen ob das Brennen in den Pobacken eine Prostatitis seinkann und die Chance Besteht meinen Bauchdeckenkatheter los zuwerden.Wie schon Gepostet,lasse ich Urin Tagsüber über dieHarnröhre-denke so 75-80 Prozent.Nachts benutze ich keinen Urinbeutel mehr.Damit es schnell geht,lasse ich schon mal über demKatheterventil Urin ab.
Nun lasse ich die Tablette Opipramolaus schleichen,mal sehen.Die ganzen Tabletten,machen mich MüdeVerdauungsprobleme und Benommen.Denke komme ohne aus aber derEntzug,da habe ich etwas Sorgen.Habe mich mit dem Krebs Abgefunden,esist wie es ist.
Grüße an alle bubu503

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Frage an alle die Rat haben

Bekomme ja diese drei Monats spritze,denke das die mir Irgendwie Seelisch zu schaffen macht.Gibt es eine Alternative die ich bei meinen Urologen Ansprechen kann?

Grüße
bubu503

----------


## ursus47

oje bubu du tust mir echt leid. Wenn ich das so lese, wird mir klar was da auch auf mich zukommt. Ich habe erst eine 3-monatsspritze bekommen und fühle mich schon 10 Jahre älter. Ich komme fast nicht mehr aus dem auto und habe schmerzen in den händen und im nacken. Mann soll das noch lebensqualität sein.......sch.......

----------


## Optimist

Habe selbst mit dem Hormonentzug einiges mitgemacht. Aber gegen manche Beschwerden läßt sich oft mit einfachen Mitteln etwas tun.
Hilfreiche Tipps zur Linderung der Beschwerden bei der Hormontherapie finden sich im umfangreichen Beitrag von Georg unter:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...hrer-Linderung

Franz

----------


## ursus47

ja klar, ich kann gegen alles was tun. Die Frage ist nur soll ich den Rest mienes Lebens mich stündlich damit beschäftigen mit welchen Mitteln und Anstrengungen ich noch ein paar Monate hier sein kann, egel wie...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Frage an alle die Rat haben
> 
> Bekomme ja diese drei Monats spritze,denke das die mir Irgendwie Seelisch zu schaffen macht.Gibt es eine Alternative die ich bei meinen Urologen Ansprechen kann?
> 
> Grüße
> bubu503


Hallo Bubu,
ich habe inzwischen den Überblick etwas verloren. Seit wann machst Du denn den Hormonentzug?
Bei den seelischen Problemen, also den depressiven Verstimmungen u.ä., sollte Dir Dein Psychoonkologe helfen können.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007

Seit zwei Monaten.Nehme um etwas runter zu kommen-morgens um 5-1x Opipramol 50 mg und 16 Uhr eine halbe.Der Psychoonkologe sagt die wären gut.Hat mir mein Hausarzt Verschrieben.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47
Das schlimme ist wenn ich kein Mittel wie Opipramol nehme,falle ich in ein tiefes Loch.Also nehme ich das Zeug und so schaffe ich den Tag und einigermaßen die Nacht.Muss ca.3-4 mal die Nacht raus zum Urinieren.Nein ich finde das ist alles Sch..... aber man muss da Durch.Manchmal habe ich keine Lust mehr wenn ich daran Denke was noch kommen kann.Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Urologen,werde ihm mal Berichten wie ich mich fühle und ob man was machen kann das ich den Bauchdeckenkatheter weg bekomme.

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo ursus47
> Das schlimme ist wenn ich kein Mittel wie Opipramol nehme,falle ich in ein tiefes Loch.Also nehme ich das Zeug und so schaffe ich den Tag und einigermaßen die Nacht.Muss ca.3-4 mal die Nacht raus zum Urinieren.Nein ich finde das ist alles Sch..... aber man muss da Durch.Manchmal habe ich keine Lust mehr wenn ich daran Denke was noch kommen kann.Morgen habe ich einen Termin beim Urologen,werde ihm mal Berichten wie ich mich fühle und ob man was machen kann das ich den Bauchdeckenkatheter weg bekomme.


Ich versteh dich völlig. Bei mir ist es gerade umgekehrt ich werde wohl bald einen Bauchdeckenkateder bekommen nachts wird das Wasser lassen immer schwieriger. Jetzt vertrage ich auch die novalgin nicht mehr bekomme Entzündung im Mund ich nehme seit bald 10 Jahren tilidin 150/12 die wirken  nur noch wenig. Wenn meine Frau nicht wäre würde ich wahrscheinlich von der Brücke springen

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Bubu,
es ist durchaus auch möglich, dass sich Dein psychisches Befinden wieder verbessert, wenn sich die Auswirkungen des Hormonentzugs bei Dir stabilisiert haben. So habe ich es auch bei mir selbst erlebt. Warum soll es dann nicht bei Dir auch möglich sein?
Zwei Monate Hormonentzug ist ja noch nicht so lang.
Es ist auch sehr gut für Dich, dass Du zu einem Psychoonkologen gehst.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007

Danke,hoffe das es wird.Ja die Gespräche mit dem Psyhoonkologen tun gut.Erst aber wieder nächsten Monat.Heute zum Urologen-habe im Pofleisch Brennen.Fragen ob und was man machen kann wegen meinen Bauchdeckenkatheter.Wenn der wieder nur Rumdruckst,werde ich den Urologen wechseln.Dann heute noch zum HNO.Dann Termin geben lassen beim Hausarzt wegen den Schmerztabletten und den Beruhigungs Tabletten-habe nun morgens 50 mg,mittags 25mg und am Abend 25mg.-tut mir gut.
LG
bubu503

----------


## bubu503

Ach ja am 11.03. NMR des Becken,Anordnung vom Proffessor aus Dortmund.Bin mal Gespannt.Er hatte ja Geschimpft das man CT bei mir ohne Kontrastmittel Gemacht hatte.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47

Boah,genauso ist es bei mir.Ohne meine Frau,hätte ich mir schon längst Irgendwo ne Kn.....,besorgt.Aber ich bin froh und merke das mir das Opipramol hilft.OK nehme ich seit paar Wochen und nehem nur insgesamt 100mg am Tag.Die Empfolene Tages Dosis ist 200mg.Tilidin,habe ich nicht Vertragen und dann auch nicht Tramalgon.Heute schauen was mir neues Verschrieben wird.
Also ich kann Wasser lassen-zwar nicht 100% aber Tagsüber lasse ich nur über die Harnröhre Wasser ab.Nachts so halb Harnröhre halb Katheterventil.Nachtbeutel brauche ich nicht mehr.Drücke dir die Daumen,wird schon alles gut-Muss ja!
LG
bubu503

----------


## ursus47

bubu, ich danke dir. Noch halten wir durch gelle?

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47

Ja Tapfer sein man kann vieles Überstehen.So langsam,gewöhne ich mich an die Tabletten,gehe zum Psyhoonkologen,rede mit Angehörigen.An den Hormonentzug,werde ich hoffentlich mich auch schnell dran Gewöhnen und dann kommt es wie es sein soll.
Mache seit gestern Test um eventuell den Bauchdeckenkatheter nach etwas über drei Monaten los zu werden.Hiesst,nicht mehr über das Ventil Urin Ablassen sondern nur über die Harnröhre.Donnerstag früh zum Urologen der Misst dann wieviel noch in der Blase ist.Mal schauen.

LG
bubu503

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo ursus47
> 
> Ja Tapfer sein man kann vieles Überstehen.So langsam,gewöhne ich mich an die Tabletten,gehe zum Psyhoonkologen,rede mit Angehörigen.An den Hormonentzug,werde ich hoffentlich mich auch schnell dran Gewöhnen und dann kommt es wie es sein soll.
> Mache seit gestern Test um eventuell den Bauchdeckenkatheter nach etwas über drei Monaten los zu werden.Hiesst,nicht mehr über das Ventil Urin Ablassen sondern nur über die Harnröhre.Donnerstag früh zum Urologen der Misst dann wieviel noch in der Blase ist.Mal schauen.
> 
> LG
> bubu503


Ja drückt der Tumor nun weniger auf die Harnröhre? Das ist doch meist der Grund

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47

Keine Ahnung.Konnte ab der 3 Woche nachdem der Katheter rein Gemacht wurde ein paar Tropfen machen.Habe Trainiert,immer den Druck solange gehalten bis nicht mehr ging.Dann kam etwas,rest über Ventil.Und so jeden Tag minimum 2 Liter Getrunken,ging immer etwas besser.Dann habe ich die Nacht den Urinbeutel weggelassen und teils teils Urin Abgelassen.Nun lasse ich seit Gestern Urin nur über die Harnröhre-geht einigermaßen gut.Donnerstag werde ich sehen ob der Katheter weg kann oder nicht.Prostata ist kleiner Geworden-nehme Tamsulosin 0,4mg und Granatapfel Extrakt Kapseln-Pflege für die Prostata.Und natürlich viel Trinken.Alle zwei Tage eine Kanne Tee,egal welchen.Zweimal die Woche 1 Liter Johannisbeersaft und immer ca.1 Liter Mineralwasser Medium mit Großzügigem Schluck Zitrone.Keine Ahnung ob es daran liegt.

LG
bubu503

----------


## ursus47

Es ist ja eigentlich egal warum Hauptsache der scheiß Katheter kommt weg .. oder? Ich habe immer noch Hoffnung dass ich den so schnell noch nicht brauch. Hast Du den Katheter wegen Harnstau bekommen? War das ein Notarzt oder im Krankenhaus

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47

Hatte Stau,ging nichts mehr-Notaufnahme Krankenhaus.Mal schauen,denke bleibt zuviel Rest Urin in der Blase.Naja,dann ist es so.Morgen früh halb acht zum Urologen.

----------


## ursus47

oje hast wohl schlecht geschlafen heute Nacht. Ich wünsch Dir ein gutes Ergebnis beim URO
LG Urs

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47


Gerade zurück vom Urologen.Er sagtwenn 70 Milliliter noch Rest Harn in der Blase,ok könnte man denKatheter raus machen,wenn mehr nicht.Mein Restharn war 25Milliliter,ohne vorher Urin über die Harnröhre Abzulassen.Prostataist wieder klein.Katheter ist raus.

----------


## ursus47

> Hallo ursus47
> 
> 
> Gerade zurück vom Urologen.Er sagtwenn 70 Milliliter noch Rest Harn in der Blase,ok könnte man denKatheter raus machen,wenn mehr nicht.Mein Restharn war 25Milliliter,ohne vorher Urin über die Harnröhre Abzulassen.Prostataist wieder klein.Katheter ist raus.


Super da wünsch ich Dir ein tolles Wochenende. Geniesse die Freiheit um den Unterbauch.
Gruss
Urs

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47
Danke.Nächstes Problem lässt nicht lange warten.Habe ein Brennen im Pofleisch.Kommt es vom vielen liegen,lag ne Woche bevor ich im Krankenhaus kam und 6 Tage im Krankenhaus auch Gelegen.Oder kommt es vom Lympfknotenbefall im Beckenbereich-mhm-suche mir nen Schmerzarzt.Hoffentlich nur vom Liegen.Sonst gibt es Bestimmt Opiat Medikament und dann Verdauungsprobleme.Mal schauen.

Wünsche allen ein Angenemes Wochenende

Gruss
bubu503

----------


## lutzi007

Bubu,
ist der Schmerz in beiden Pobacken oder nur auf einer Seite?
Lutz

----------


## bubu503

Hallo lutzi007

In beiden aber mehr zur Mitte.Habe  Wund und Heilsalbe sowie Schmerz Salbe Abwechselnd drauf Geschmiert,mal schauen es fühlt sich nicht mehr ganz so Schlimm an.Montag,werde ich mir Vorsichtshalber einen Termin bei einer Schmerztherapeutin geben lassen.

LG
bubu503

----------


## lutzi007

Bubu,
ich fragte da nach, weil ich hauptsächlich auf meiner linken Seite zeitweise ein Ischiasproblem habe. In seltenen Fällen auch rechts. Die Schmerzen treten auf, wenn ich zu lange gesessen habe oder auch wenn ich öfter in einem Bett mit harter Matratze gelegen habe und auch zu lange gelegen habe.
Die Schmerzen ziehen dann durch die Pobacken und manchmal runter bis zum Fuß.
Die Schilderung Deiner Schmerzen hat mich daran erinnert. 
Ich will Dir aber nichts einreden.
Liebe Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Lothar M

Probier mal Osteopathie:

https://www.staerkergegenkrebs.de/Os...s#NutzenPhysio

----------


## bubu503

Hallo Lothar
Danke.Habe Donnerstag einen Termin beim neuen Schmerzarzt,der alte macht seine Praxis zu.Der hatte mir Opiat,Antibiotika Verschrieben.Hatte nichts Gebracht ausser Verdauungsprobleme.Mal sehen was der Macht.Habe auch im linkem Bein ein Brennen,Taubheitsgefühl.Da habe ich am 09.03,einen Termin beim Orthopäden-mal schauen.Hatte 2015 eine Spinalstenosen Op,vieleicht drückt da Narbengewebe.Mal schauen.

LG
bubu503

----------


## carloso

Hallo bubu
Ist das ein brennen und stechen an den Füsen und Waden dann solltest du zu einen Neurologen gehen. Der Verdacht könnte auch Polyneuropatie sein, wird oft von vielen Medikamenten-Einnahme und Diabetes hervorgerufen das solltest du abklären den diese Schmerzen sind nicht lustig besonders Nachts.
Wie ich das unter Kontrolle halte habe ich auch in myprostate beschrieben und es wurden Themen erwähnt in 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...-nur-ADT/page7 
Deinen Katheter bist du los was ich gelesen habe kann mir vorstellen wie froh du bist ich muss diesen Katheter noch lange tragen nächste Woche habe ich Wechsel alle 6 Wochen diese prozedere.

Gruß Karl

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Karl, hast Du einen Bauchkatheter? Hattest Du Harnstau?

----------


## carloso

Hallo ursus
Ja schon über 2 Jahre ich gehöre zu denen 2 % die Anastomosenstriktur bekommen haben nach der RPE Op statt Inkontinent.
Dieser Schlauch ist lästig und mit seinen Nebenwirkungen, aber Inkontinent ist noch schlimmer.
Trotzdem habe ich schon manche Odysee durchgemacht siehe Bericht in myprostate.

Gruß Karl

----------


## ursus47

wenn du ausser Haus bist hast Du dann ein Beutel am Bein? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass die Eintrittsstelle des Schlauchs manchmal ziemlich weh tut wenn sie leicht entzündet ist Und der Bauch bewegt sich doch beim husten Atmen usw.Mann so eine Scheisse.
Ist das noch Lebensqualität?
Ich wünsch Dir eine ruhige Nacht.
LG Urs

----------


## ursus47

Hallo BuBu, wie schauts denn bei Dir mit Wasser lassen aus. Alles noch ok?

----------


## Michi1

carloso, du schreibst Inkontinent ist schlimmer, ich hatte die 2 Jahre lang, ich muss sagen damit kann man gut Leben, wenn man ein wenig schaut, was man dagegen machen kann. Es gibt z.B. eine Penisklemme die dich über kurze Zeit trocken hält und als ich in Urlaub gefahren bin, habe ich Kondomurinale benützt und der Beutel hing auch am Bein. Das macht alles auf jeden Fall keine Schmerzen. Wenn du in mein myprostate schaust habe ich alles geschrieben. Auch wie es dann weiterging.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47
Ja alles gut.Am 03.03,habe ich MRT in Witten.Den Bericht,schicken die zum Hausarzt.Denke am 06.03,gehe ich zu ihm und lasse mir den Bericht geben.Am 10.03,habe ich in Dortmund beim Oberarzt DR.Rudolf einen Termin.Der will sich die CD und den Bericht Ansehen ob man da was machen kann.Mal schauen was er meint.Also meine mit den Lympfknoten und der Prostata-die ist ja wieder klein Geworden.

LG
bubu503

----------


## bubu503

Hallo


Habe mich lange nicht Gemeldet.PCFestplatte kaputt,mehrere Tage im PC Shop zur Reparatur inWitten-nichts neues-alles beim alten. Lympfknoten im BeckenMetastasiert und zwei Metastasen im Beckenknochen.
Termin in Dortmund bei DR Rudolf warGenommen.Warte noch auf dem Bericht.OP geht nicht,soll alle dreiMonate weiter die Spritze nehmen und er will wohl zusätzlich eineTablette Vorschlagen.


Orthopäde gewesen- nun LWL MRT am20.03,in Witten.Habe wohl auch Hüftgelengarthrose.Freitag,Knochendichtemessung und Psyhoonkologe. Morgen Urologe,vielum die Ohren.
Schmerzen in dem Pobereich immer nochkeine Lösung.
Warte nun ab was der Orthopäde am27.03 bei der Besprechung sagt.
Wenn nichts bei rum kommt,soll ich zumNeurologen.
Werde mir aber dann einen Termin inHaben Boele in der Schmerzlink geben lassen,sollen die mal schauen.
So LG an alle -melde mich bald wieder.

----------


## bubu503

Wem Interessiert
Nun mal Zeit genommen um mal weiter zuBerichten.


Diesen Monats--- folgendeMRTs-HWS;LWS;BECKEN;SCHÄDEL.


Knochendichte Messung.Soviel um dieOhren das ich sogar meinen Psyhoonkologen Termin Verpasst habe.
War auch beim neuen Schmertherapeut.Erst war alles gut-Untersuchung und Reden ca.70 Minuten.Hat mirPregabalin Verschrieben.Als ich zuhause war,habe ich im Beipackzettelgelesen das dieses Medikament auch gegen Angststörungen ist.Oh-habeschon ein  Medikament- Opiparol. Zwei Angsthämmer-Nein denke ist zuviel. Versucht den Schmerztherapeuten im Krankenhaus Anzurufen-habees Aufgegeben.
Was mir komisch Vorkam-ich solle mitden Röntgen Berichten zu ihm kommen und mir keine Mittel von meinemOrthopäden Verschreiben lassen,das macht alles er.
Nein,ich hoffe auf dem Orthopäden-erwird ja sehen was ich alles habe.Termin am 09.04.2020.


18.03.2020,neue Drei Monatsspritzebekommen.-PSA;-bekomme ich morgen früh Gesagt.
Teile ich dann demnächst hiermit.Hormonentzug,macht mir immer noch schwer zu schaffen.
So,wünsche allen eine gute Zeit.

----------


## bubu503

Hallo ursus47

Ja,alles OK.

----------


## bubu503

[QUOTE=bubu503;124182]Hallo ursus47

Ja,alles OK.PSA nun2,8.Lympfknoten im Brustbereich nun Geschwollen,durch Zufall beim MRT der LWS Entdeckt.Machen keine Probleme.9.4. Orthopädie,Leichten Bandscheiben Vorfall, Hüftgelenk Arthrose, 
Irgendwie einen Knochen Verschleiß usw.Mall hoffen das er mir helfen kann.Ueberall im Körper Mal hier Mal da ein leichtes Brennen.
Grüße an alle

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Bubu, als du den Bauchkarheter bekamst, musstets du im KKH bleiben oder ging das ambulant? Bekamst du narkose oder nur Lokal.
Ich werde wohl heute oder Morgen dran sein. Mein Wasserlassen lässt kräftig nach.
Die meiste Angst hab ich vor dem Virus
Sonst noch eine ruhige Ostern
Lg Urs

----------


## carloso

> Hallo Bubu, als du den Bauchkarheter bekamst, musstets du im KKH bleiben oder ging das ambulant? Bekamst du narkose oder nur Lokal.
> Ich werde wohl heute oder Morgen dran sein. Mein Wasserlassen lässt kräftig nach.
> Die meiste Angst hab ich vor dem Virus
> Sonst noch eine ruhige Ostern
> Lg Urs


Hallo Urs
Damit möchte ich drauf antworten. Narkose bekommt man Lokal und wer den Bauchkatheter anlegt soll gute Erfahrung haben, den eine Verletzung am Darm kann damit schnell passieren. Dann ist es auch wichtig die Blase muss mindestens 200 ml aufgefüllt werden, was bei mir nicht der Fall war deshalb habe ich eine Schlafnarkose bekommen was im Krankenhaus gemacht wurde.

Gruß Karl

----------


## ursus47

Hallo ich grüsse Dich, schön dass Du mir so schnell geantwortet hast. Bist Du erst gegangen nachdem Du Schmerzen hattest und es sehr akut oder schon vorsorglich.
Danke für deine Mühe
lieber Ostergruss
Urs

----------


## carloso

hallo ursus
Ich hatte das Problem nach der RPE Op das Problem was nur 2  % der fälle gibt. In myprostate steht alles im Bericht wie es mir erging siehe Link weitere Informationen sonst muss ich zuviel schreiben.
Ich wünsch Dir frohe Ostern 

Gruß Karl

----------


## ursus47

Ja sorry, hab grad dein langen Bericht gelesen. Das ist ja eine irre Geschichte die Du hinter Dir hast. Du hast ja nicht nur einmal den Bauchkatheter gehabt. Also Deine Geschichte löst in mir echt einen kalten Schauer aus. Du wirst jetzt sagen, das muss ja nicht bei jedem so kommen. Aber in meinem Umfeld gibt es keine solchen Spez.Kliniken wie in München. Wenn ich bei einem Harnstau gut versorgt werden will, muss ich ca 1 -1,5 Sid Auto fahren. Ich müsste dann in die UNI Freiburg.
Ich hoffe nur dass ich nicht Nachts raus muss.
Na ja mal schaun ob ich noch ein paar Tage aushalte. Habe seit seit heute Morgen 9 Uhr Urin gesammelt ich schätze 750 ml 
Auch Dir schöne Ostern
LG
Urs

----------


## Stefan1

> Ich werde wohl heute oder Morgen dran sein. Mein Wasserlassen lässt kräftig nach.
> Lg Urs


Moins Urs,
muß es denn unbedingt ein Bauchkartheter sein ?
ich hatte ja auch Harnverhalte, waren sehr schlimm . . .
ich habe dann einen Harnröhrenkartheter bekommen und war damit sehr zufrieden ! ich hatte den 6 Monate ! und fand es nicht schlimm (braucht man natürlich nicht) und hat mich auch nicht behindert.

Ich hatte den Kartheter sogar bei der 6 Wöchigen Bestrahlung in der Harnröhre und* ICH* nehme an, daß dadurch auch an der Harnröhre nix passiert ist, kann seitdem wieder pinkeln wie vor 30 Jahren  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Stefan1

> Na ja mal schaun ob ich noch ein paar Tage aushalte. 
> LG Urs


Warte nicht *ZU* lange, nicht daß die Nieren geschädigt werden . . .

----------


## ursus47

Das wäre ja eine gute Alternative zu dem Bauchkatheter. Aber muss der dann wöchendlich gewechselt werden? Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der nicht ohne Schmerz durch die Engstelle vom Tumor geht. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht.
Ich werde mal versuchen per Mail meine Frau Prof. Jilg von der Idee zu berichten. Sie mag eigentlich nicht gerne den E-Mailkontakt. Aber zu Coronas Zeiten sollte das ja eh angesagt sein.
Ich finde es jedenfalls sehr schön dass einem hier so rasch geholfen wird.
Vielen Dank
und auch Dir geruhsame Ostertage
Urs

----------


## Stefan1

> Das wäre ja eine gute Alternative zu dem Bauchkatheter. Aber muss der dann wöchendlich gewechselt werden? Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass der nicht ohne Schmerz durch die Engstelle vom Tumor geht. 
> Urs


Urs der Katheter soll/muß alle 6 Wochen gewechselt werden, wegen eventuelle Entzündungen.
Vorher wird was in die Harnröhre zur leichten Betäubung und Gleitmittel gesprizt und dann hinein mit dem Katheter  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
ist meiner Meinung nicht so schlimm . . .
ich hatte bei PSA 77 Harnverhalt weil die Prostata die Harnröhre zugedrückt hatte und der Katheter ging durch . . .
gut, beim ersten mal habe ich mit den Füßen ein bischen gewackelt  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## ursus47

Hallo, ich sitze schon Stunden an einem Text für die Mail an meine Frau Prof. Da die Frau ziemlich genervt ist von meinen E-Mail, möchte so wenig wie möglich Druck machen.
Ich würde gerne den Text mal hier reinstellen damit die gebildeten Leute mal schauen ob die Sache erfolgsversprechend ist.
Bis dann
LG Urs

----------


## ursus47

Bubu503, wie geht es denn dir? Lange nichts mehr gelesen von dir

----------

